

The Future of Chicken: How to mass-produce meat without breeding killer microbes - protomyth
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/feed_the_world/2014/04/antibiotics_in_chicken_vencomatic_patio_system_makes_birds_healthier_drug.single.html

======
m_coder
I have been inside "commercial" chicken housing myself. They look very similar
to this video. That was kind of disappointing. I guess I was hoping to see
full spectrum light permeating the entire place. Sort of like Joel's set up

[http://polyfacehenhouse.com/2014/03/chore-time-
layers/](http://polyfacehenhouse.com/2014/03/chore-time-layers/)

